# Gear Classifieds?



## justsomedude (Mar 11, 2012)

Site suggestion: Gear Classifieds, for photographers to buy/sell/trade their used equipment.

Just a thought.


----------



## sbkphoto (Mar 11, 2012)

+1


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 11, 2012)

If you check the forum rules, you will see that posting items for sale is not allowed. :-X My guess is that the moderator doesn't want to get into the "dispute resolution" business.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,1442.0.html

If you want to buy/sell photography stuff, head over to fredmiranda dot com. He has a "Buy & Sell" forum (quite good), but there is an annual fee to be a seller.


----------

